# baby oil



## MooreThanBags (Dec 25, 2012)

I read that using mineral oil in soap made a richer lather.  Baby oil is mineral oil with fragrance added so I wondered if you could add a small amount to your other oils.


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 25, 2012)

Can you share the info you found about it?  I've been on the lookout for a  Baby Powder fragrance oil but many will discolor tan or brown.  I never imagined this scent had vanilla in it if that's the reason.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Dec 25, 2012)

MooreThanBags said:
			
		

> I read that using mineral oil in soap made a richer lather.  Baby oil is mineral oil with fragrance added so I wondered if you could add a small amount to your other oils.


Mineral Oil is not saponifiable, which is why you can "grease" your molds with it...never heard of it making lather richer or being used to soap with.  roblem:


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Dec 26, 2012)

I have over used mineral oil when lining a mold. It mixed with my soap batter and made the outside edges of my soap soft, cracked, crumbly. I had to trim it off. I couldn't image it makes a nice soap, even in small amounts. Have you perhaps confused mineral oil with castor oil?


----------



## Genny (Dec 26, 2012)

thefarmerdaughter said:
			
		

> Have you perhaps confused mineral oil with castor oil?



Ditto what farmerdaughter said.


----------



## MooreThanBags (Dec 26, 2012)

I am soooooo glad I asked the question about mineral oil here. Yes I did confuse mineral oil with castor oil. I found the original article I read and it was castor oil that made rich lather. Thanks to all!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 26, 2012)

You can use baby oil in soap. I have a recipe that I found online that calls for using baby oil and baby powder in the soap. I also added a little baby powder FO from WSP (I think). I haven't made any in a few months but the bars I have left are a decent hardness. I do remember that the recipe always gives me trouble but at the moment I can't  remember exactly what kind of trouble it gave me. Its called baby soft soap


----------



## tkine (Dec 27, 2012)

I've used Candle Science's Baby Powder fragrance oil that did not discolor & behaved well.



			
				Maythorn said:
			
		

> Can you share the info you found about it?  I've been on the lookout for a  Baby Powder fragrance oil but many will discolor tan or brown.  I never imagined this scent had vanilla in it if that's the reason.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Dec 27, 2012)

SoapAddict415 said:
			
		

> You can use baby oil in soap. I have a recipe that I found online that calls for using baby oil and baby powder in the soap. I also added a little baby powder FO from WSP (I think). I haven't made any in a few months but the bars I have left are a decent hardness. I do remember that the recipe always gives me trouble but at the moment I can't  remember exactly what kind of trouble it gave me. Its called baby soft soap


I found that recipe here...it is calculated with only a 2% Superfat and 30% Water:Oil ratio:
http://www.soapnuts.com/cp8.html
But I have to say, that recipe is a mess...I'm not sure how you would calculate the lye needed if you add baby oil/mineral oil (SoapCalc doesn't list either) since it does NOT saponify. I guess if you considered it your "superfatting oil" and HPed the batch and added it after cook...but I just picture this being a weird clumpy oily mess  :? 
Here are the values applied by SoapCalc for the recipe, minus the baby oil:
Hardness 32 (below suggested)
Cleansing 9 (below suggested)
Conditioning 61 
Bubbly 9 (below suggested)
Creamy 22
Iodine 64
INS 135 (below suggested)


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 27, 2012)

tkine said:
			
		

> I've used Candle Science's Baby Powder fragrance oil that did not discolor & behaved well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Score one for CS!  I had given up on finding soap scents from them.  I emailed CS and they wrote back saying most all were for candles.  Thanks.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Dec 27, 2012)

Alchemy&Ashes said:
			
		

> But I have to say, that recipe is a mess...



Yeah. 
and 10 oz of beeswax in that size recipe? seems like a lot to me


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Dec 27, 2012)

thefarmerdaughter said:
			
		

> Alchemy&Ashes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to read, but I think it's 1 oz Beeswax, 10 oz Lard, etc...it's kind of a run-on sentence  :wink:


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes I see it now. oh I need a nap!


----------



## Genny (Dec 27, 2012)

thefarmerdaughter said:
			
		

> Alchemy&Ashes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's how I read it, too.  LOL


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Dec 27, 2012)

I can't imagine the baby powder staying clump free  :| I'm only posting the recipe in reference to this discussion, but I personally wouldn't use it for multiple reasons: 1. Baby oil is unsaponifiable, 2. The low 2% superfat, 3. Clumpy baby powder (?)...besides I don't use AFs and commercial baby oil and baby powder have ingredients that I would choose not to use, but those are personal preferences (even though I love the smell of Johnson & Johnson's baby products).

Here is the recipe after I fixed the spacing:

Sender's Name: Phebe Durand, DesertRoseSuds
The Recipe Title Is: Baby Soft Soap
The Ingredient list is: 
2 oz. Baby Oil
5 oz. Coconut Oil
20 oz. Olive Oil
1 oz. Beeswax
10 oz. Lard
1/2 cup Baby Powder
10 oz. Water
5 oz. Lye

A quite hard, but extremely creamy bar that is completely feminine in scent. Yields about 3 pounds.
------------
Mix the Baby Powder in the Baby Oil, blending until all powder has dissolved. Set aside. Combine Oils, Fats, and Wax and melt completely. Match with Lye Water at 100-110 degrees. Stir constantly while combining. Continue to stir until heavy trace. Working quickly, add the Baby Oil/Powder mixture and blend completely. Immediately pour into the molds.Insulate molds and allow to remain 36-49 hours. Remove and/or cut. Cure for 6 weeks.


----------



## Genny (Dec 27, 2012)

How do you dissolve baby powder?  
I don't have any baby oil in the house, but we possibly might have some mineral oil.  I'll go look & see if I can dissolve it.

Well, here's what I got from trying to dissolve baby powder in mineral oil



It smells good, but looks like a gray mess.


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Dec 27, 2012)

I have never thought of using baby oil/mineral oil in my soap, but would like a baby oil scent. I have found baby powder scents, but not baby oil. Has anyone ever found that scent?


----------



## Marieke (Dec 29, 2012)

There's a Dutch brand that carries a baby scent oil: http://jacob-hooy.nl/producten/detail/?catId=56&contentId=72507 . It's a lovely smell, like Zwitsal baby care products. 

But it doesn't say if it's suitable for soap making and skin contact when diluted. I e-mailed them yesterday to ask that. 

I did use the cranberry oil yesterday, tested it in one single piece of soap. It looks good and it smells good. And there's someone on the Dutch soapmakers forum that uses their oils for soap regularly. Works just fine she said.


----------



## soaperwoman (Jun 5, 2017)

I have a recipe I found with 3 oz. of mineral oil so I guess baby oil would work. Like castor oil , a little goes a long way.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 5, 2017)

soaperwman the thread is 5 years old ,


----------

